# [python] [windows] get hardware infos from remote windows



## nekoexmachina (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello, forum!
So, subj. How can I get hardware info (installed hardware + free space on disks) & windows version using python from the remote windows server? 
Access to server is RDP.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2011)

You don't. Not via RDP at least. You may get the info by using WMI but I don't know if there's any FreeBSD solution to get it.

Another option would be to use SNMP. That shouldn't be too hard to get, even with python.


----------



## FRANCOIS (Jan 19, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> Hello, forum!
> So, subj. How can I get hardware info (installed hardware + free space on disks) & windows version using python from the remote windows server?
> Access to server is RDP.



You could alternatively use nagios with FreeBSD and install a snmp agent on your windows machine.
Why reinvent the wheel?


----------

